# Cycling clubs in Kent



## Matt7815 (14 May 2018)

I’ve recently started getting back into cycling after quite a few years, was wondering what cycling clubs there are in the tonbridge/ Tunbridge wells area of Kent?


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2018)

Try Southborough Wheelers. I’ve met a few of them on rides and they seem like a decent bunch.
http://www.southborough-wheelers.co.uk/

I’m East Kent though, so it’s not really my manor.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2018)

Kent Velo in Hildenborough.

Some SFAnn rides start from Marden.


----------



## Matt7815 (14 May 2018)

Thanks I’ll have a look and see what happens thought it would make a difference I’ve been going out on my own


----------



## gazza81 (1 May 2019)

I'm in Edenbridge not far from Tonbridge if you ever fancy a ride drop me a pm
I go out on my own but some weekends it's hard to find the motivation on your own! 
I don't feel like I'm ready for a club yet.

Only started cycling February this year currently doing about 30 to 40 miles at about 11 / 12 miles per hour


----------



## Matt7815 (1 May 2019)

gazza81 said:


> I'm in Edenbridge not far from Tonbridge if you ever fancy a ride drop me a pm
> I go out on my own but some weekends it's hard to find the motivation on your own!
> I don't feel like I'm ready for a club yet.
> 
> Only started cycling February this year currently doing about 30 to 40 miles at about 11 / 12 miles per hour



Hi mate
Yeah definitely I know what mean about the motivation thing lol. I’ve moved slightly I’m just outside Crowborough now if that’s not too far for you?


----------



## Sharky (6 May 2019)

Matt7815 said:


> Hi mate
> Yeah definitely I know what mean about the motivation thing lol. I’ve moved slightly I’m just outside Crowborough now if that’s not too far for you?


Quick google search found the Wealden Cycling Club - seems to be in the Crowborough area.


----------

